# Looking for club or lease within an hour or so from Conyers / Mcdonough



## rmac41 (Aug 1, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I`m looking for a new club or up to 200 or so acres to lease with in about an hour or so from Mcdonough / Conyers area. I have a bobcat, dump truck & backhoe willing to spend a day or so of work , + dues.
I know what I`m looking for sounds like " paradise" . I want a club with some river ,or lake frontage for fishing , some hogs would be nice too . roughly 10 or so members. I don`t care so much about qdm I`m a meat hunter, but I  let small bucks walk. 
I`d like a club that camps ,cooks , and just enjoys the get togethers. I`m not much of a drinker , a beer or so after the evening hunt is about it.
I also have a son in law that may want to join.
Thanks ,


----------



## Dice creek (Aug 1, 2014)

Dice Hunting Club has 3 openings on a 820 lease in Washington County. The membership is capped at 12 members. The property has a primitive campsite. We have a good population of mature deer. Bucks must have 4 points on on side 15' min. Minor children are included in $775 membership. Contact Oscar at 770 957-2916


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2014)

We have a 3000 acre club on the Oconee river in Lauren's and Johnson ctys. I live in south rockdale Cty off hwy 212 and it takes me 1:45 min. to get there. Give JD a call for more info. 478-808-1032


----------



## larrypayton (Aug 14, 2014)

We have 1100 acres just west of Macon. Had one guy in the lease last year from McDonough. It's about an hour drive from McDonough. It's about 50 mins for me from Griffin.


----------



## rmac41 (Aug 17, 2014)

Still looking. 
  Sent you a PM  Larry.


----------



## larrypayton (Aug 17, 2014)

Spot was filled yesterday


----------



## rmac41 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Still looking*

Time is getting short.


----------



## Dice creek (Aug 25, 2014)

Dice creek still has some openings on Washington County lease. Contact Oscar for more information 770 957-2916


----------



## ChevyClassic (Sep 3, 2014)

we have 1 opening at high falls go to web 
gghcawardspace.biz check us out be glad to show lease about anytime

God Bless


----------



## rmac41 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## dhuss99 (Oct 1, 2014)

PM sent


----------

